# pas de son avec freeplayer freebox V4



## 333bob (30 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour, je viens de lancer le freeplayer sur la télé, ça a l'air de marcher mais pas de son... et j'ai bien bidouillé mais rien n'y fait ... 
quelq'un a une idée?
D'autre part, il parait qu'il y a un autre logiciel homeplayer, ou est ce qu'on peut télécharger la version mac?


----------



## 333bob (30 Novembre 2006)

si je lis un fichier mp3 ou wma dans ce cas aucun pb, c'est seulement si je veux voir un avi que je n'ai pas de son....quelque soit le film !


----------



## stephaaanie (30 Novembre 2006)

333bob a dit:


> c'est seulement si je veux voir un avi que je n'ai pas de son....quelque soit le film !



bonjour, 
je crois bien que c'est normal car le format .avi est spécifique au logiciel quicktime. Donc ça me parait logique de ne pas pouvoir les lire sur ta télé via le freeplayer. Mais je peux me tromper.
As-tu recherché sur le site de free.adsl? Sinon, pas mal de sujets causent des fonctionnalités de la freebox, as-tu fais une recherche dans les forums de macgé?

bonne journée!


----------



## ntx (30 Novembre 2006)

stephaaanie a dit:


> je crois bien que c'est normal car le format .avi est sp&#233;cifique au logiciel quicktime.


Pas du tout et au contraire, VLC lit souvent bien mieux les avi que Quicktime sur lequel il manque souvent le son.

Est-ce que tes films se lisent correctement sur le Mac via VLC ?


----------



## 333bob (30 Novembre 2006)

En fait VLC lit très bien les avi, sur mon ordi ça marche parfaitement.
J'ai fait des recherches sur internet un peu partout pas trouvé de réponse, et un film sans son quand on l'installe sur la télé c un peu pénible... j'attends vos avis.
merci
A oui je suis allé voir sur les trucs de free, pas trop trouvé de réponse...


----------



## nikolo (30 Novembre 2006)

le lien de homplayer pour mac se trouve via google ou sur le site de homeplyer pc mais en petit.

j'utilise homeplayer et cela fonctionne nickel. un peu lent pour les photos.

je l'ai utilisé sur une V4 et une V5 actuellement.


----------



## 333bob (30 Novembre 2006)

on verra si le son marche...


----------



## 333bob (30 Novembre 2006)

bon g installé homeplayer v3 je crois ou 1,03, et il ne se lance pas du tout quand je clique dessus... rien ne se passe; une solution?


----------



## nikolo (30 Novembre 2006)

333bob a dit:


> bon g installé homeplayer v3 je crois ou 1,03, et il ne se lance pas du tout quand je clique dessus... rien ne se passe; une solution?


 

t'as pas lu le mode d'emploi du soft toi.

Une fois lancé il apparait dans le dock.

ensuite tu fais un click droit dessu et choisis hplayer manager (le 1er du menu contextuel).

ensuite tu le parametres comme expliqué


----------



## 333bob (30 Novembre 2006)

je le lance, il apparaît dans le dock, et quand je clique sur manager dans le click droit....il ne se passe rien.... du tout, rien ne se passe...nada... g aucune idée...


----------



## 333bob (30 Novembre 2006)

please....


----------



## 333bob (1 Décembre 2006)

j'ai bootcamp et windows , le son de freeplayer marche par windows ....mis pas sous mac os...


----------

